
Ask HN: How do you get people to show up for their scheduled demos? - throw03172019
Hey HN,<p>We recently opened up live demos for our software and people are signing up but not showing up. 1&#x2F;5 people show up. One booked 3 hours prior and still didn’t show up.<p>What do you all do to improve the show up rate?<p>Thanks!
======
icedchai
Offer a gift card incentive.

